# إسطوانات تعليم بريمافيرا 6 أو ما بعدها



## dod_wow2000 (22 أبريل 2011)

الأخوه الكرام

أبحث عن إسطوانات لتعليم البريمافيرا 6 أو مابعدها

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaledmh1 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شاكريييييين مهللييييييييين


----------



## adeb11 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم يوجد شرج جيد للمهندس خالد كمال في هذا الملتقى المحترم فيمكنك الاستفادة منها


----------



## safys (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شرح رائع للمهندس هيثم المسى 
على هذا الرابط 

http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51055


----------



## eng.amr214 (10 يناير 2012)

لك الشكر والتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى بن لادن (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------

